

Your Typical Web Design Client (humor) - jfmiller28
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cpg/1959662827.html

======
thaumaturgy
I don't get what's wrong with this. At least the requester has some idea of
what they want, and it makes sense to me. They just don't understand some
basic things about our industry (like "blacker blacks"), nor should we expect
them to.

A few minutes on iStockPhoto, a few more minutes in html/css, and you could be
done.

Maybe I'll email them, I've already found a couple of candidate images on
iStockPhoto.

